# Atomic buffalo turds



## low&slow

I forgot who I copied this recipe from, but whoever you are THANK YOU!! They were deeeeeeeeeeeeeelish. The whole family loved them.


----------



## gofish

Those are some nice looking Turds.


----------



## billyq

I love those damn things.  Easy going down today, maybe not so much tommorrow.  Oh well, thats why they make cottonelle!


----------



## gypsyseagod

constipate deer leavins.... but tasty @ that.... lol


----------



## teacup13

those look great

i do mine very similar

sometimes i substitute the cream cheese for pepper jack and add shrimp


----------



## gypsyseagod

i guess the edit didnt work so here goes - great deer turds- and p.s. congrats on the 2011 superbowl- i will be there - hopefully so will the boys....


----------



## low&slow

Yep, I cant hardly wait for 2011 to get here. And I'm in the trophy, plaque, buttons, ribbons, etc... business. It'll be a good year for me.
You know I live about 1/2 mile down the road from that new stadium. Perfect spot for a pre-game barbecue 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





. Yall will have to look me up when ya get here.


----------



## az_redneck

Those look great! I made some last weekend and they were a big hit. I used creme cheese, lemon juice, green onion, garlic powder, S&P and a bit of cumin. I should have taken pics! I kept them whole, but I didn't get the cheese all the way down. Maybe next time I cut them in half..


----------



## squeezy

I also made some last weekend ... I used cream cheese in half and Monterey Jack in the rest .... both good!
....used the same method ... cut lengthways, wrapped in a whole strip of bacon .... major Yum!


----------



## hawgheaven

Oooohh, they look good!


----------



## jts70

one of my favs, great job


----------



## smokin for life

They sure do look tastey, and I agree they are addictive. I always manage to squeeze them in some how. Thanks for the pic's.


----------



## dawgwhat

I would love to make some of these

where did you find the recpice at 
and Thanks


----------



## low&slow

I forgot who I got the recipe from. It was somebody from the SMF 
Whoever you are, thank you again.
Heres the recipe I copied from them.

Atomic Buffalo Turds

    12 fresh JalapeÃ±os
    8 oz block cream cheese, at room temperature
    1/2 C finely grated sharp cheddar
    1 Tbsp dry onion
    1 tsp granulated garlic
    1 Tbsp honey
    1 Tbsp barbecue rub
    1 lb bacon, thin cut

    Wearing gloves, cut jalapeÃ±os in half, remove stem, seeds, and white ribs.  Mix cream cheese, grated cheddar, dry spices, rub, and honey.  Fill jalapeÃ±o halves with cheese mixture, then wrap each in a slice (or half slice, if using smaller jalapeÃ±os) of bacon.

    Light 1/2 chimney of Kingsford and assemble smoker with empty water pan.  Add 1-2 chunks of fruit wood (apple or cherry) and adjust vents to achieve 300*F at grate.  Smoke at 300F for 30 minutes, or until bacon is golden brown.  Serve and eat!


----------



## dawgwhat

thanks again for posting 
and helping out 
I'm sure these will be a big hit
I'm drool'n all over the place just looking at them


----------



## hawgheaven

Thanks for posting the recipe! I know what else I'll be smokin' this weekend...


----------



## analog assassin

Has anyone substituted bell peppers for jalapenos here? They look great, but I can't get fresh jalapeno.


----------



## dawgwhat

that's what I'm going to do with them
half a bell pepper and mix in my jalapeno and some other peppers 
with it in the cheese mmmmm,mmmmmmm


----------



## deejaydebi

Nice job L&S! I love ABTs. Haven't been able to find any peppers lately though ... Chew on one for me !


----------



## gypsyseagod

a variation- mom used to make in the pressure cooker a thing called pocupines- burger balls w/ rice in venison marinade & mushroom soup(ad 1/2 cup rose wine or beer)- stuffed into hollowed bells, steamed - i think the same thing smoked w/ smoked cheddar or grated smoked parm. cheese or swiss over the top ground w/  bread crumbs (i may have to do this mem day) would be awesome.


----------



## squeezy

OK friend ... got to understand .... you can't get fresh Jalepenos?
I'm assuming you are on the same planet? ... 'cause I live in Ontario Canada and get them easily! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			





Just where abouts do you live?


----------



## gypsyseagod

i can believe almost anything (in the black hole of kentucky) dry county to boot... i planted strawberries & jals in the same pot( don't ask) now i got spicy strawberries(no chit).but i can't find a skirt/flank steak(fajita)or a decent tortilla- but go to greyhound or a farm & yell "la migra"(spanish for immigration) & cause a stampede.....they may be in the vegetable isle under"mexican pickles"


----------



## goose5

Well I don't have that recipe.  Someone please enlighten me.  Thanks


----------



## az_redneck

I was just about to ask the same question. If they can't get jalapeno's, surely there is some sort of equivilant. Bell peppers just won't do it in my opinion. Gotta have the fire...


----------



## az_redneck

My recipe:

12 fat jalapeno's w/ top cut off and cored


Mix:
8oz Cream Cheese (softened)
1 T Lemon or Lime Juice*
1 T Ground Cumin 
1/2 ts Salt
1/2 tsp Black pepper
3 Green Onions chopped fine
1/2 ts Garlic Powder

Stuff your peppers. Some cut lengthwise. Wrap in bacon and put in smoker for 3 hours.

* If you use fresh lemons or limes, add 1 T of the zest to the mixture. Citrus tends to open up the taste buds on your tongue and gives the pepper more flavor and heats up a bit more.. :)


----------



## gypsyseagod

az yer in az- what about poblanos ???


----------



## az_redneck

Haven't tried poblano's in anything except Chili Relleno's. Those would be an awefully big ABT..lol I have yet to try habenero's or those yellow wax type peppers for ABT's either. I use habenero's in my pico de gallo and the hot sauce I make. Yummy stuff.

But, I make my ABT's with jalapeno's..I was commenting to the person who said they couldn't get jalapeno's where they live..


----------



## az_redneck

Making your own tortillas isn't difficult. Corn are just masa harina and water, a little lard and some salt. Flour are just flour, water, salt, shortening or lard (Manteca), and some baking powder.. When I make flour tortillas, they always come out in the shape of the state of Texas or Florida for some reason..

Can't help you on the skirt/flank steak though. And here in AZ, "La Migra" is a familiar term.. :-)


----------



## gypsyseagod

can do home tortillas( has to be a cast iron skillet over mesquite) and yes lard is an essential ingredient- i was just thinking about poblano or yellow wax pepper stuffed... the thing i said about the porquipines.. then stuff into the peppers  w/ 1/8-1/4 cup water in a dutch oven over mesquite or oak- i bet dutch could do this right.. h's really into the dutch oven cook thing. i would really like to see dutch @ the king ranch cowboy cookoff- i bet he'd do damn well.


----------



## chris_harper

i got some japs today, $0.69/lb. they are usually $1.18/lb around here. i bought 14, a block of cheddar, and a pack of bacon, to add to tomorrows smoke.


----------



## t-bone tim

Guys and Gals, try making and using your own bacon for your ABT'S , they will be even better !!


----------



## cmacv

http://bbqandbeer.blogspot.com/2004/...alo-turds.html


----------



## skinnerc06

Is there a pepper that is a little bit milder that can be substituted for jalapenos?  i love em, but no one else could eat the darn things haha.  Thanks


----------



## buffdadjj

I wonder what some of the flavored cream cheeses would taste like. say maybe the salmon flavored. I guess I will have to find out.


----------



## ron50

Skinner:

I believe the longer you cook them, the more of their "heat" they lose.


----------



## smokerlover

I've never heard of these but they sound GREAT! If I wanted to use ground hot sausage should I cook it first or smoke it longer? How long should I smoke them for and at what temp?


----------



## skinnerc06

I figured that might be the case.. i didnt get to cook them as long as i would have liked... so i just took the bacon off.. probably the biggest mistake ever.  Ill try em again next time


----------



## squeezy

Oh thanks, you have given me an idea ... I just love herb & garlic flavor cream cheese ... yummmmm!


----------



## panhead

i made these also this weekend,,,they were great but they are really to hot for some of my friends,,,,,,,,,,,,,,they seemed to go down faster after the first case of beer was gone,,,lol


----------



## crewdawg52

Try making ABT's by cutting in half length wise.  That way you can get all seeds and white "ribs" or membrane out.  Really takes the heat out of a jalapeno.


----------



## deejaydebi

Yeppers that's the key the seeds and membrain is hot the rest is just like green peppers. One seed and it's hot. Slice them in half and cut out all the seeds and all the white and it's not hot at all.


----------



## squeezy

Recently I did some Hungarian peppers ... long thin and yellow with moderate to low heat.
Very tasty!


----------



## vraiblonde

I'm making my first batch today for a party, using the recipe you posted.  I'll let you all know how they turn out!  Everyone I've mentioned them to has been intrigued by the name.


----------



## vraiblonde

The turds were a huge hit!  I made an enormous batch and they got gone like that *snap*

Great recipe, low&slow!


----------



## low&slow

Thank you, I wish I could take credit for the recipe but I got it from the SMF.
They are good though, my friends ask for them everytime I barbecue now.
ABT's are a "must do" now. Im glad to hear you liked them.


----------



## deejaydebi

Looks great Squeezy! I never noticed they had any heat though.  I pickle them for sammies. Gotta try them as ABTs or is it HBTs?


----------



## navyfe

Quick question on these suckers:

1.  At what temp do you smoke them and for how long (water pan or not?)

2.  Do you precook the bacon at all

Thanks


----------



## low&slow

300 degrees for about 30 minutes or until bacon is done.
No need to precook bacon, just wrap them raw.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




Dont forget the pics.


----------



## abigail4476

I tried my hand at ABT's...and they were WAYYYYYY too HOTTTTT!!!  Even Jeff was...well...about to choke (I think....those were jalapeno induced tears running down his face...although, he could've been crying happy tears I suppose....)

I did remove the seeds, but I didn't slice them in half, so maybe there was just too much jalapeno altogether?  I do think I laid hold of a REALLLY hot batch of peppers, because we like hot stuff, and those things were nearly inedible...I was second guessing myself, wondering if I even bought jalapenos...they were cooked quite well done, so...it had to either be a hot bunch or the fact that I left them whole?????

So...I suppose next time I'll try halving them, and if that doesn't work, we'll have to try a milder pepper.


----------



## TulsaJeff

Hey.. that was tears of utter joy
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





ABT's do that to ya!!!


Seriously.. I think she left the seeds in the one I ate. I do "hot" quite well and these had me in tears.. my kids were laughing at me.. it was awful..

going to see my therapist now...


----------



## abigail4476

I did NOT leave in the seeds!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





At least...I don't think I did...


I do think they were really hot peppers....well, I KNOW they were really hot peppers....


----------



## bigarm's smokin

*You tell him honey! The big sissy!!!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   Terry*


----------



## richoso1

Excellent job on the ABT's, they look really good! How did you manage to get the pictures loaded without them being thumbnails?


----------



## smokyokie

You're right, some japs are just hotter than others.  Also, there is a lot of heat in the white membrane.  We do oure whole, cut the top off, then scrape out the inside with a potato peeler.

Younger peppers are generally milder.  If you want less heat, avoid japs that have a hard feel or checking on the skin.  Cooking will make them milder, but won't get rid of the heat altogether.

We usually make a few with those mini sweet bell peppers that come in a plastic box.  They add some nice color and sweetness, and acommodate those with a low tolerance for heat.

Tim


----------



## low&slow

I read somewhere that all the heat is in the white ribs part of the jalapeno.
Thats why I cut mine in halves, so I can cut away the seeds and the white ribs too. Theres usually no heat whatsoever when done like that.

I got the pictures big like that by using photobucket. All my pics are too big to use the SMF uploader. I tried to download that image resizer that people use here but it wont let me for some reason. So I just use photobucket.


----------



## smokyokie

Can't you can resize @ photobucket too?

I used some japs from the garden last night that had stayed on the vine a bit too long, removed the membranes and seeds, chopped them up fairly fine and put them in some pico de gallo, and membrane or not, they were pretty stout.  Of course, they weren't cooked either.

Tim


----------



## ron50

I think Tim is correct. Some are just hotter. Last batch I made I removed the membranes completely, made sure every last seed was out, rinsed the insides, dried them, cooked them 3 hours and some were still very hot, and I am not squeamish about the heat. When my daughter said "Daddy, why is your face so red" I knew something was up, lol.


----------



## ron50

Abby: 

I had the same experience. They were so hot I posted pictures here to make sure they were jalapenos, which they were. Some are just hotter.


----------



## abigail4476

Good tip....Thank you!  

 That's a good idea, too....those are cute lil' things anyway...


----------



## abigail4476

That's what happened at our table...LOL!!!   Both our girls looked at Jeff and said, *"DADDY...are you CRYing????!!!!"  *


----------



## smokyokie

Have you ever tasted them?  You want to talk about sweet!

Tim


----------



## abigail4476

No, but I love red and yellow [bell] peppers, so I'm sure I'd like the baby bells just as well!


----------



## vlap

Those look interesting! Was a little afraid to find out what a buffalo turd was?
Someone have a recipe? Is this kind of a cheese stuffed bacon wrapped jalepeno popper?


----------



## low&slow

Welcome to the forum Vlap. Good to have you here with us. Here is the recipe I used.

Atomic Buffalo Turds

    10 fresh Jalapenos
    8 oz block cream cheese, at room temperature
    1/2 C finely grated sharp cheddar
    1 Tbsp dry onion
    1 tsp granulated garlic
    1 Tbsp honey
    1 Tbsp barbecue rub
    1 lb bacon, thin cut

    Wearing gloves, cut jalapenos in half, remove stem, seeds, and white ribs.  Mix cream cheese, grated cheddar, dry spices, rub, and honey.  Fill jalapeno halves with cheese mixture, then wrap each in a slice (or half slice, if using smaller jalapenos) of bacon.

    Light 1/2 chimney of Kingsford and assemble smoker with empty water pan.  Add 1-2 chunks of fruitwood (apple or cherry) and adjust vents to achieve 300*F at grate.  Smoke at 300F for 30 minutes, or until bacon is golden brown.  Serve and eat!


----------



## smokyokie

I like to put a little sauteed sausage into the fray, and Mix mascarpone cheese w/ the creamcheese 50:50.

Darn there goes tht food A.D.D. again.
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






  sorry.


----------



## cascadedad

Tim, you need treatment!!!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I have to try these.  They look and sound great.  SO many things to try and SO little time!!!!


----------



## smokyokie

Tie me to a smoker and give me 30 lashes with a wet brisket.


----------



## deejaydebi

Abigal -

I have made the ABT's just chopping the tops off and cut in half and no matter how carful I am when I don't cut them in half there hotter then al get out and my family complains. If I cut them in half I can see the whole thing and get out all the seed and memrain and no tears!

I like mine just cream cheese, crumbled smoked fatty wrapped in slightly precooked bacon best. Got have a little crunch to my peppers - I don't ejoy them soft.


----------



## shellbellc

we did some on Wednesday using biker billy jap's.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  Wow were they hot.  Hubby does hot very well and he even broke a sweat.  We just mixed cream cheese with some homemade salsa (drained of extra juice) stuffed em, bacon'd em, smoked em'...I've already done them with a breakfast sausage piece and pepper jack stick.  We have a chile grill so I leave mine whole and just cut off the top...


----------



## smokyokie

Cut in half, layin a half shrimp that's split lengthwise, then creamcheese, wrap w/ bacon and you have an Oklahoma Armadillo Egg.  Better yet use ripe (red) Japs.  They're sweeter.


----------



## squeezy

Now that is a head scratcher .... ?
What does a shrimp have in common with an Armadillo?


----------



## smokyokie

I never understood that either.  I guess when you eat them they're so good you don't question it.


----------



## squeezy

My brother has a theory ...Armadillos have ridges similar to a shrimp ... I know it's a stretch but ......


----------



## squeezy

I have used Hungarian, which have some heat and are the same color as banana peppers ... in fact I like them a bit better than japs.


----------



## smokyokie

I was reading your signature info and wondering if you were Hank Hill's alter ego (everything modified to propane) until I read the line about not many choices in the great white north.  I think I'd be burning a lot of wood before I converted everything to propane.

Have you ever considered building a burn barrel, burning wood, and scooping coals for cooking?  It'd help keep you warm in the winter too.


----------



## squeezy

I have found it is cheaper and easier to use propane for my heat source. I live in the city (no pick-up truck). Also, here there is not much variety as yet with charcoal and as I found out this summer, our propane is cheaper than in the states.
When I first started, I didn't know squat about using charcoal. I'm now thinking of removing the propane from my offset and trying it there.
A burn barrel wouldn't be sucha good idea in my neighborhood.
Oh, and the Smoke Vault hasn't been converted ... it came that way!


----------



## richoso1

Amazing! Just mention a fresh Jalapeno and they come out of the woodwork. It can only mean that the chile strikes many a taste bud, including mine.


----------



## vlap

I made my first abt's this weekend. All I can say is "where have these been all my life???" Holy crudola batman! 24 turds took longer to make than eat! Incredible!!!
I see mention of some different chiles used in the making. Anyone try a poblano or new mexico?

pictures of this weekends smoke will follow later in the pork thread.


----------



## walking dude

yellow wax........we call em sweet bananna peppers, werk GREAT

doesn't have to have a "kick" to make a great abt
to me its the stuffing you use


Wd


----------



## squeezy

Poblano would be excellent if you can find them small enough ... if not make stuffed peppers ... it's all good!


----------



## low&slow

I forgot who I copied this recipe from, but whoever you are THANK YOU!! They were deeeeeeeeeeeeeelish. The whole family loved them.


----------



## gofish

Those are some nice looking Turds.


----------



## billyq

I love those damn things.  Easy going down today, maybe not so much tommorrow.  Oh well, thats why they make cottonelle!


----------



## gypsyseagod

constipate deer leavins.... but tasty @ that.... lol


----------



## teacup13

those look great

i do mine very similar

sometimes i substitute the cream cheese for pepper jack and add shrimp


----------



## gypsyseagod

i guess the edit didnt work so here goes - great deer turds- and p.s. congrats on the 2011 superbowl- i will be there - hopefully so will the boys....


----------



## low&slow

Yep, I cant hardly wait for 2011 to get here. And I'm in the trophy, plaque, buttons, ribbons, etc... business. It'll be a good year for me.
You know I live about 1/2 mile down the road from that new stadium. Perfect spot for a pre-game barbecue 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





. Yall will have to look me up when ya get here.


----------



## az_redneck

Those look great! I made some last weekend and they were a big hit. I used creme cheese, lemon juice, green onion, garlic powder, S&P and a bit of cumin. I should have taken pics! I kept them whole, but I didn't get the cheese all the way down. Maybe next time I cut them in half..


----------



## squeezy

I also made some last weekend ... I used cream cheese in half and Monterey Jack in the rest .... both good!
....used the same method ... cut lengthways, wrapped in a whole strip of bacon .... major Yum!


----------



## hawgheaven

Oooohh, they look good!


----------



## jts70

one of my favs, great job


----------



## smokin for life

They sure do look tastey, and I agree they are addictive. I always manage to squeeze them in some how. Thanks for the pic's.


----------



## dawgwhat

I would love to make some of these

where did you find the recpice at 
and Thanks


----------



## low&slow

I forgot who I got the recipe from. It was somebody from the SMF 
Whoever you are, thank you again.
Heres the recipe I copied from them.

Atomic Buffalo Turds

    12 fresh JalapeÃ±os
    8 oz block cream cheese, at room temperature
    1/2 C finely grated sharp cheddar
    1 Tbsp dry onion
    1 tsp granulated garlic
    1 Tbsp honey
    1 Tbsp barbecue rub
    1 lb bacon, thin cut

    Wearing gloves, cut jalapeÃ±os in half, remove stem, seeds, and white ribs.  Mix cream cheese, grated cheddar, dry spices, rub, and honey.  Fill jalapeÃ±o halves with cheese mixture, then wrap each in a slice (or half slice, if using smaller jalapeÃ±os) of bacon.

    Light 1/2 chimney of Kingsford and assemble smoker with empty water pan.  Add 1-2 chunks of fruit wood (apple or cherry) and adjust vents to achieve 300*F at grate.  Smoke at 300F for 30 minutes, or until bacon is golden brown.  Serve and eat!


----------



## dawgwhat

thanks again for posting 
and helping out 
I'm sure these will be a big hit
I'm drool'n all over the place just looking at them


----------



## hawgheaven

Thanks for posting the recipe! I know what else I'll be smokin' this weekend...


----------



## analog assassin

Has anyone substituted bell peppers for jalapenos here? They look great, but I can't get fresh jalapeno.


----------



## dawgwhat

that's what I'm going to do with them
half a bell pepper and mix in my jalapeno and some other peppers 
with it in the cheese mmmmm,mmmmmmm


----------



## deejaydebi

Nice job L&S! I love ABTs. Haven't been able to find any peppers lately though ... Chew on one for me !


----------



## gypsyseagod

a variation- mom used to make in the pressure cooker a thing called pocupines- burger balls w/ rice in venison marinade & mushroom soup(ad 1/2 cup rose wine or beer)- stuffed into hollowed bells, steamed - i think the same thing smoked w/ smoked cheddar or grated smoked parm. cheese or swiss over the top ground w/  bread crumbs (i may have to do this mem day) would be awesome.


----------

